# اقتراح منتدى للاسرة المسيحية



## †gomana† (1 يونيو 2006)

*اقتراح منتدى للاسرة المسيحية*

*بعد اذن كل اخواتى الاحبة الاعضاء والمشرفين*

*انا بقترح اقترح صغنن خالص*

*منتدى للاسرة المسيحية*

*وده بيضم فيه اقسام التالية*

*قسم : للمرأة والاكلات طبعا*
*قسم: نصائج للزوجات والازواج للحفاظ على السعادة الزوجية*
*قسم: للاطفال والتربية والعناية بيهم*

*وانا ياروك كنت قولتلك على الفكرة دى قبل كدة بس اخى بلاكوتا اضاف معايا اضافة رائعة جدا جدا*

*وهيا اننا نعمل قسم نناقش فيه تربية الاطفال من وهما بيبى لحد مايكبروا*

*واتمنى انى اكون وضحت الفكرة دى حلو*

*سلام ونعمــــة*​


----------



## blackguitar (1 يونيو 2006)

*انا شخصيا احبذ هذه الفكرة جدا لاننا فعلا محتاجين جزء خاص بالاسرة ..... يستفاد منه الشباب فالمستقبل والمتزوجون فالوقت الحالى *

*نحتاج فعلا الى شىء عملى جاد وواضح .....يعطى للمنتدى جزء جادا فالحياه العمليه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (1 يونيو 2006)

انا نزلت اقتراح زى ده قبل كده فى الرابط ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4876
و روك معرفش تقربا مكنش اتخذ الرد النهائى يعنى حتى الان انا مش عارف ايه رأيه


----------



## blackguitar (1 يونيو 2006)

*انا شفت الاقتراح يا مينو *

*الاقتراح ده غرضه هو توعيه شباب اليوم فى كيفيه اختيار شريك الحياه وكيفيه تربيه الابناء وكيف نحافظ على الترابط الاسرى وغيرها ......واشياء كثيرة اخرى ويفيد العازبين اكثر من افادته للمتزوجون *


----------



## artamisss (1 يونيو 2006)

هو هايبقى  حلو قوووووووووووووى  بجد يعنى  فكرته حلوة بالذات فيما يتعلق  بالمرأة والمطبخ 
والاطفال 
بس كدة هايبقى فيه موضوعات متشابهه شويه الى حد ما  مع الاجتماعيات  فا بفضل يتحطوا الاتنين فى مكان واحد


----------



## Michael (1 يونيو 2006)

انا اعارض وبشدة على هذا الاقتراح


----------



## artamisss (1 يونيو 2006)

ليه ياعم  مايكل 
طب قول وجه اعتراضك  طيب  يعنى  وضح الاسباب


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 يونيو 2006)

*انا موافق وبالمرة اشرحلكم السجق بالبيض  )*


----------



## blackguitar (1 يونيو 2006)

> انا اعارض وبشدة على هذا الاقتراح


 

ايه سبب الاعتراض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ادينا اسبابك عشان نفهمها .... يمكن فيه شىء غايب عننا


----------



## hima85222 (1 يونيو 2006)

فعلا اقتراح حلو جدا وانا نفذتوا فى موقع ارثوذوكس من فترة كبيرة وصلوا لان الموقع فية بعض المشاكل

وربنا معاكم وانا بحبذ المنتدى دة هايكون شامل أشياء كثيرة


----------



## †gomana† (1 يونيو 2006)

*اولا يا دودو مش ينفع يكون فى الاجتماعى لان الاجتماعى كله بيضم مشاكل الشباب والحب والعشق ومميزات المرأة والرجل *

*انما ده هايبقى فى حدود الاسرة يعنى ايه ؟؟*

*لما يكون منتدى للاسرة المسيحية يكون ضامم عن المرأة والاكلات يعنى مطبخ بحاله *
*ونصائح للزوجات والازواج*
*ونصائح ارشادية انك ازاى تعتنى بطفلك*

*فلازم يكون منتدى لوحده مش ينفع مع الاجتماعى*

*لان الاجتماعى اغلبية اللى بيدخلوا دلوقتى بيبص على موضوع فيه حب او صدمة عاطفية كدة يعنى*


----------



## †gomana† (1 يونيو 2006)

*وانا يجماعة مش بقولكم دى فكرة من دماغى دى معروضة فى كل المنتديات*

*ونفسى افهم عم ميكى معترض ليه*

*اللى يعترض يجماعة يقول حل مش يدخل يعترض ويمشى احنا استفدنا ايه دلوقتى احنا بنقترح وبنتحاور مع بعض يعنى مافيش حاجة لو تتكلم يا مايكى*


----------



## †gomana† (1 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا لمينو وبلاكوتا على مروركم*
*وشكرا لهيما على موافقك للفكرة *
*وعمنا روميو بتاع البيض بالسجق شكرا يا عسل على مرورك*
*ربنا يبارككم*


----------



## †gomana† (1 يونيو 2006)

*بس فين يا جماعة الراس الكبيرة *
*الزعيم روك والمعلم هوت والبت ميرنا*

*مش شافوا الفكرة *

*انا مستنة اهو *




*يارب *



*يارب*




*الفرج من عندك يارب*


----------



## Michael (3 يونيو 2006)

مش قولتلكم انى معارض

وبشدة

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## blackguitar (3 يونيو 2006)

*واد يا مايكل انا عندى برد ومش عاوز يجيلى ضغط مع البرد كده هتبقى حوسه بالكوسه *


*اعرض اسباب الرفض  ....... بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز يا ميكى*


----------



## artamisss (3 يونيو 2006)

خلاص يا عم مايكل  براحتك انت مش موافق  لكن  بقيه الاعضاء موافقين 
وبحبسب قرارت مجلس الشعب  الاغلبيه تغلب
 :tongue_smile:


----------



## †gomana† (3 يونيو 2006)

*ايه ياعم ميكى مالك ياعسل*
*فهمنا يعنى *
*وانا مع راى دودو  :tongue_smile:*


----------



## hima85222 (3 يونيو 2006)

كلوا عليك يا مايكل لالالالا أستخبى حبيبي اليومين دول


----------



## artamisss (4 يونيو 2006)

مش كدة برضه يا هيما  انا قلت كدة   بدل ما اقوم عليه الحزب النسائى  والرجالى  وكل الاحزاب اللى فى المجلس بتاعنا  ده ههههههههههههه


----------



## Michael (4 يونيو 2006)

مبلاش تلخبطوا معايا فى الكلام

احسن ادخل منتدى الالعاب ابهدلك انتى والحب النسائى

خليكم ساكتين كدة 

وانسوا موضوع المنتدى دة

سلام


----------



## artamisss (4 يونيو 2006)

ياااااااسلام ماردتش غير لما الحزب النسائى قام  ههههه:new6: 

طب يعنى  قول ايه وجه اعتراضك  يعنى قول يمكن يكون فى غلط احنا مش واخدين بالنا منه 
وبعدين خليك جرئ وقولها  بصراحه :boxing:


----------



## Michael (4 يونيو 2006)

> > ياااااااسلام ماردتش غير لما الحزب النسائى قام ههههه



هو انتى الحزب كلة


----------



## artamisss (4 يونيو 2006)

عيب يابنى  احنا  لا اى اى  ولا زى  زى  انا  لما  اقول  يلا  بينا  الدنيا بتتقلب   انت فاكر ايه


----------



## artamisss (4 يونيو 2006)

وبعدين  مفيهاش مشكله  لما تقول  سبب اعتراضك  مش اعتراض وخلاص


----------



## blackguitar (4 يونيو 2006)

> وانسوا موضوع المنتدى دة


 
*فيه ايه يا مايكل ايه الرد الغريب ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*انا واحد من المقترحين موضوع المنتدى ده ............ كده هتخى الرجاله تضرب فبعض يا معلم وتشمت فينا الحزب النسائى وتبقى حوسه هههههههههههه*


----------



## Michael (4 يونيو 2006)

> إقتباس:
> وانسوا موضوع المنتدى دة
> 
> 
> ...



بالعكس دة لو المنتدى دة اتعمل 

كدة صوت الحزب النسائى هيزيد
ودة مبدا مرفوووووووووووووووووووووووووض


----------



## artamisss (4 يونيو 2006)

اوووووووووووووووووووبس:new2: 

الحقوا يا بنانيت  ده فى ناس خايفه مننا  هنا  واحنا مش عارفين  هههههههههه

طب انشاءالله  بس روك يرجع بالسلامه  وانا هاكلمه وهايوافق على الاقتراح :yahoo:


----------



## ++menooo++ (4 يونيو 2006)

*هل انتوا تقصدوا المنتدى الجديد ده يكون فى قسم جديد خالص ولا فى العام اقصد هل حيكون تابع للمنتديات العامه ولا هيكونله قسم هيتفتح من جديد و يكون تحته فى شويه منتديات خاصه بالاسره و المرأه و الطفل ولا ايه نظامكم حد يفهمنى ....*


----------



## artamisss (4 يونيو 2006)

بص يا مينو  هو  سواء كدة  او كدة  انت  موافق عليه ولا لاء 
 هو دة السؤال  احنا لسه منعرفش روك هايعمله ازاى


----------



## ++menooo++ (4 يونيو 2006)

*لا انا بسأل عن رأيكم انتوا عايزينه ازاى ...*


----------



## blackguitar (4 يونيو 2006)

> *هل انتوا تقصدوا المنتدى الجديد ده يكون فى قسم جديد خالص ولا فى العام اقصد هل حيكون تابع للمنتديات العامه ولا هيكونله قسم هيتفتح من جديد و يكون تحته فى شويه منتديات خاصه بالاسره و المرأه و الطفل ولا ايه نظامكم حد يفهمنى ....*


 
*هو عامه مينفعش نحطله منتدى جديد لوحده عشان هو لسه فكرة جديده متنفذتش ....... لذلك ممكن يتحط تبع امنتديات العامه مؤقتا لغايه ما نشوف اذا كان عليه اقبال او لا...... وبعد كده يتطور لمنتدى متخصص*


----------



## artamisss (5 يونيو 2006)

انا  شخصيا موافقه على المنتدى  بس  كدة  مواضيعه هاتتعارض بالاجتماعى  فا ياريت تتجنبوا الموضوعات المتشابهه  او تحطوا الاتنين فى مكان واحد


----------



## Michael (5 يونيو 2006)

انا معاااااااااااااارض وبشدة

روك قالى كدة


----------



## Yes_Or_No (5 يونيو 2006)

good idea ya naaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## †gomana† (6 يونيو 2006)

*على فكرة اان كنت اقترحت على روك اننا نعمل منتدى للمرأة وهو وافق على الفكرة ده اولا*
*ثانيا ربنا معاكم وشكرا على المشاركة*


----------



## †gomana† (6 يونيو 2006)

*روك مش معارض ولا حاجة يا مايكى*
*وارحمنا بقى واطلع منها انت وهيا تعمر هههههههههههههههههههه*
*روك موافق جدا وبيهمه اننا نكون مبسوطين مش معارض وكخة زيك*


----------

